# F250 Front End Suspension



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Just wanted some input on the front suspension of a 2008 F250.

We will be hanging a blizzard 810 on one soon, and wanted to know how the front end would handle it.

Of course we will run ballast, but how about:

Springs? Currently rated for 5,600#. How much to upgrade that?

Firestone coil-rite air bags? I see they are only $75 for the kit. Does anyone use these?

Or timbrens.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I would upgrade to 7000lb coils.....and maybe the air bags as well.


7000lb coils are around $50-60 each from the dealer.
If you have them installed I think it's 1hr-1.5hrs to do both according to the book.


I run the 7000lb coils, but my plow is about 100lbs lighter.
I run about 700-800lbs of ballast.


I've done other work since I hated the handling of the truck, but I'm picky


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

For only $50 a piece, the 7,000# springs sound like a no-brainer. Guess we'll put a set of those on and see how she handles.

Thanks


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Arent you worried your truck is going to ride like **** in the summer?? Not to mention putting a lot more strain on all your front end parts.. I'd be looking into airbags, something you can deflate or remove for summer time...


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Personally I like the ride of the 7000lb coils better.

I'd bottom out too much with the 6000lb coils that came on my truck during the summer.
You can see where the bumpstop was hitting the axle on my truck with the 6000lb coils:


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

How are you liking the 08 F250 PSD? I might buy one someday


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

I finally got the 7000# coils installed in my 05 250. Took me about 80 minutes and cost less than $100. Definitely helped the front end. With an 860 Speedwing the front drops about 3/4". Sits pretty good with about 1100# ballast. Was gonna install a leveling kit. Don't think I will be as I am satisfied with this and there won't be any rear end sagging with a heavy load.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

What can I do to the rear end of the truck? The truck already sits perfectly level. I suspect I will get another 1" lift on the front by upgrading from 5600 to 7000 springs.

Are there heavier leaf springs I can add? Or blocks?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

You can swap to F-350 blocks.....they are 93mm tall (approx 3 5/8" tall)

F-250 blocks are ~2" tall.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Cool, will my u-bolts be long enough? Happen to have a part number?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

You'll need new u-bolts.


These *should* be the part numbers:
Blocks: F81Z5598DA x 2
U-Bolts: N803770S436 x 4
Nuts: N620485S441 x 8

Verify them before you order though.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thank you!


----------



## MLS PLOW (Oct 20, 2008)

*Question on Springs*

We purchased an 08 F250 SD Diesel Supercab Longbox. We upgraded the front springs to F450 and added two addidtional rear leaf springs. Rating was same as F450. I run Fisher 8.5 X-treme V, and Tailgate swing-away salter on back. I put 1100 lbs of Salt in Back and truck sits level. Notice about 3/4" drop when I pick up plow, and Truck rides smooth with any weight in truck. We opted not to install air ride suspension (Lots af salt applied by local towns.) Truck hasn't let me down,and rides great. I commute everyday about 25 miles one way to work.


----------



## MLS PLOW (Oct 20, 2008)

*Question on Springs*

We purchased an 08 F250 SD Diesel Supercab Longbox. We upgraded the front springs to F450 and added two addidtional rear leaf springs. Rating was same as F450. I run Fisher 8.5 X-treme V, and Tailgate swing-away salter on back. I put 1100 lbs of Salt in Back and truck sits level. Notice about 3/4" drop when I pick up plow, and Truck rides smooth without any weight in truck. We opted not to install air ride suspension (Lots of salt applied by local towns.) Truck hasn't let me down,and rides great. I commute everyday about 25 miles one way to work.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Which F-450 springs? The 6500lb coils or the 7000lb coils?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey MLS, how is your truck doing fuel mileage wise?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I had one more question before I go order these parts 

Will the factory shocks allow for this additional height? I don't necessarily mind replacing the shocks, I just want to know if the stockers will be out of range. The truck came with the ranchos if that matters.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Stock shocks will work as far as length.


I dislike stock shocks and stabilizer so I upgraded them. Bilstein shocks, Icon Vehicle Dynamics dual steering stabilizer kit. Much better than stock.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Cool. Sounds like a project for the future.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

I run an 860SW on my 08' F250 5.4L and can't even notice the front end going down. I run about 2500 lbs of salt in the back to start the season and notice a drop in the back. The only time I feel it is when I come off of a curb too fast in the front and it seems as though the springs are bottoming out. I try to take it slow of of the curbs! Do you have to compress the springs in order to install? I have never installed springs but, our Ford Explorer springs are cracked in the back. 
My stock BFG suck on the F250!! I would like to install posi but a quote I got is $2000! I never realized that a 4 wheel drive is really only 2 wheel drive. And I grew-up in a car dealership.

Lance


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

No compressing the springs to install.

Simply unbolt the shocks and sway bar links and lower the axle, the old coil comes right out and the new coil goes back in. Jack the axle back up and reconnect the shocks and sway bar links.
Of course that needs to be done on a lift or with some jack stands supporting the frame.


$2000 is high for a limited slip install, IMO.
Pretty easy to install.


----------



## MLS PLOW (Oct 20, 2008)

OhioPlower;688437 said:


> Hey MLS, how is your truck doing fuel mileage wise?


I average about 10 MPG with the 6.4 Diesel Engine and turbos. This is plowing. During the summer months we have been averaging 13-14 MPG with hualing dump trailer.


----------



## MLS PLOW (Oct 20, 2008)

DCSpecial;688399 said:


> Which F-450 springs? The 6500lb coils or the 7000lb coils?


We opted for the 7000 lbs coil springs


----------

